# How to make a low maintenance habitat for a Crested Gecko??



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi,

I've been using this forum for a long time but only for it's exotic rodent sections..
I will apologies now for the lengthy post and huge list of questions, but I have zero experience with lizards!

I'm now coming round to the idea of getting a Crested Gecko, but would be interested in how to set up an environment that will look more natural and require the least amount of maintenance & disturbance to the gecko. 

*Substrate
*
I've read about natural bio-active substrates. Do these create a lot of smell?
Do I need to feed the occupants (springtails, woodlice etc)
Is this substrate recommended for crested geckos?
What are the cons?
What other substrates would people recommend?
How often do alternative substrates need cleaning to keep smells down?

*Humidity* 

Can I use an auto fogger/mister to keep humidity up?
If I keep it humid enough, could I get away with not supplying a water bowl?
Do humid set ups create mold and smell?

*Disturbance

*How well do Crested Geckos deal with change? Due to my work I often need to re-locate during the year, will a Gecko handle a car journey every now and then? (I would bring his terrarium and all his bits with me)

What kind of success rate is there with keeping 2 females together with no fighting? 

If anyone can answer just one or all my questions I would be very very grateful

Thanks Everyone for reading this far!


----------



## JackR (Dec 14, 2010)

As with most animals frequent moving will stress him/her out


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

Is there really nobody around to help!? 

So I've done more research into the bio-active substrate.. it appears everyone who uses it loves it and that there are no smells and very little up-keep.. I find that astonishing and can't understand why everyone doesn't use it.

Is there anywhere I can buy some pre-made substrate.. I know I could collect it all myself but I would rather use something an expert has formulated..
I've seen some on dartfrog.com but I've seen a couple of bad reviews..


----------



## Kae (Aug 28, 2011)

*Substrate
*
I've read about natural bio-active substrates. Do these create a lot of smell? - No, they smell earthy, but pleasant and not noticeable with the doors of the Viv shut. 

Do I need to feed the occupants (springtails, woodlice etc) - No, they eat the detritus from your Crestie's. 

Is this substrate recommended for crested geckos? - It's a good way of creating a low-maintenance Viv. 

What are the cons? - Little more work to setup initially (but not much). 

What other substrates would people recommend? - Paper Towel, Coco husk. 

How often do alternative substrates need cleaning to keep smells down? Daily spot cleaning, monthly clean-out. 

*Humidity* 

Can I use an auto fogger/mister to keep humidity up? - Mister yes, fogger no (IMO). These aren't cheap though and misting once a day (in the evening) doesn't take long. 
If I keep it humid enough, could I get away with not supplying a water bowl? Correct, although I supply a water bowl next to the food anyway. 
Do humid set ups create mold and smell? - Not if bioactive, and not if well ventilated. A Crestie Viv is not permanently humid, it should be allowed to dry during the day. Misting in the evening is best, as this means there should be plenty of droplets for them to drink whilst they're most active at night. 

*Disturbance

*How well do Crested Geckos deal with change? Due to my work I often need to re-locate during the year, will a Gecko handle a car journey every now and then? (I would bring his terrarium and all his bits with me) - It takes a couple/three weeks for a Crestie to get over a big move. 

What kind of success rate is there with keeping 2 females together with no fighting? - I've never had an issue personally, and in a good size Viv with lots of foliage and hiding places, very good.


----------



## Kae (Aug 28, 2011)

mouseman11 said:


> Is there anywhere I can buy some pre-made substrate.. I know I could collect it all myself but I would rather use something an expert has formulated..


Not that I know of, but you can buy all the required bugs and beasties from the livefood type online shops.


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Kae* Thanks so much for literally answering every single question....!!

I'm very interested in what you said about them taking 2-3 weeks to get over a major move.. what would I experience in those 2-3 weeks to know that he's still recovering?
Also would an hours drive and being placed in the exact same terrarium and still only having me prod around in his cage constitute a "major move"??

I'm also interested in if whether 2 females will interact with one another..? Is there any benefit in having two living together?


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

bump for questions in my last post


----------

